# Who would win in a fight between Bill the pony and Shadowfax?



## klugiglugus (Jan 16, 2003)

Who would win in a fight between Bill the pony and Shadowfax?


----------



## Mablung (Jan 16, 2003)

Well lets see Shadowfax is the lord of all horses and a large powerful fast beast. Bill the pony is an old pony they bought that was half dead when they got it.. Id have to say Shadowfax.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2003)

I say bill...don't know why, but bill would win


----------



## Isenho (Jan 16, 2003)

DUDE, how could bill win?! tell me HOW


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jan 16, 2003)

Mablung took the words RIGHT out of my mouth! That's EXACTLy what I thought.  Don't get me wrong, though... I LOVE Bill!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Isenho _
> *DUDE, how could bill win?! tell me HOW *


I belive that that Bill has heat ray vision, so he can melt Shadowfax! Its the only way he can win!


----------



## Nardil (Jan 16, 2003)

Although I like Bill the Pony much more than Shadowfax, Shadowfax would whoop him until he was too ugly for radio


----------



## Éomond (Jan 16, 2003)

Shadowfax 'coruse! Bill still rocks though


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2003)

'cause everybody loves bill, and love can move mountains, so, our love for him will drop a mountain on shadowfax, and if that doesn't work, then he'll just have to use his heat ray vison,like lady arwen said.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 16, 2003)

Bill would definitely win, for the sheer humor of the event...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 17, 2003)

see, beorn gets it, why doesn't anybody else?!


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 17, 2003)

Bill would win! because he has the great skills of Love and struggle like a MU-HAT MA-GANDI fictional half dead animal and Shadowfax is like a non-complex boring gay power ranger horse!

Thus it is safe to asume that Bill would win because he is the stronger character.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 17, 2003)

Come on, like ANYTHING Shadowfax could do to Bill would be worse than what the poor pony went through with Bill Ferny. Besides, everyone knows that Shadowfax has a glass jaw.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 18, 2003)

yay for bills peoples!!!!!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Jan 19, 2003)

Well Shadowfax has great strength. But Bill could play dead then kick Shadowfax while his back was turned.


----------



## Olorin3 (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't believe anyone even thinks Shadowfax would even have a chance. Once Bill got his heat ray vision and saddle of death going, it would be game over, man, game over!

If you don't think Bill is tough, check out this passage.

From Book of Lost Tales II

Quote: "and of Balrogs Bill slew two score, which is a very great prowess indeed, even for a pony with heat ray vision."


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 21, 2003)

I just hope that Shadofax trips on its' mane before it gets into the fight and Bill would win by default. Welcome to the board Olorin3


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 28, 2003)

Beorn is right. Bill... for the sheer comic of the event!!!!!! And because he's Bill, Sam's little pony.

And then Shadowfax would beat him. He just would. Lord of all horses. 

So, obviously I cannot make up my mind.

And that's how it will always be.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Feb 3, 2003)

i voted Shadowfax though he would probably go easy on poor old Bill...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 3, 2003)

Aren't you paying attention? Shadowfax has no heat vision, and therefore cannot "go easy" on such a valiant pony as Bill.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 3, 2003)

shadowfax doesn't have people to drop mountains on bill for him either!!! why don't people listen?


----------



## Link (Mar 10, 2003)

*Shadowfax vs. Bill the Pony (credits to FoolOfATook for the idea)*

I say Bill the Pony could take Shadowfax's ass OUT.


Bring it Shadowfax...


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry gotta go with Shadowfax Id go with Bill except Shadow is bigger stronger faster.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 10, 2003)

As much as I wish this was my original idea, it's not. There was a thread about this subject a few weeks ago, and we decided that Bill would win with his heat-vision.


----------



## Link (Mar 11, 2003)

Oh, sorry....I didn't know that.


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Shadowfax vs. Bill the Pony (credits to FoolOfATook for the idea)*



> _Originally posted by Link _
> *I say Bill the Pony could take Shadowfax's ass OUT. *



Coudn't have said it better myself.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 11, 2003)

sorry, have to disagree. Shadowfax, by a length (at least).....


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 12, 2003)

Shadowfax would kick some serious butt dude! Bill's got no chance, IMO.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

How exactly would two horses go about fighting?

And can you offer some sort of reasoning why you think Bill would win over Shadowfax?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 12, 2003)

Bill would win with his heat vision. I thought that was established by now.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Bill would win with his heat vision. I thought that was established by now.  *



And what could that be I wonder?

Even so, how could he defy Shadowfax's light-saber?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 12, 2003)

Shadowfax couldn't use a lightsaber- he doesn't have any hands. Sheesh, some people are just so silly...


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 13, 2003)

> How exactly would two horses go about fighting?


 They bite, and kick, and rear up on each other (i've seen it, its not good) and scream and neigh... Shadowfax would so win tho.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 14, 2003)

and what about that big-wagging tail of Shadowfax?  Shadowfax will beat Bill by his acrobatic tailchucks.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (May 10, 2005)

Shadowfax would win on the hypothosis that there would ever be a serious fight between them, but if there were a fight for not enough reason I could imagine him holding back, not being the naturally violent type, and then Bill would nail him because of his cunning and slightness and speed. Go Bill! But really I don't think they could ever possibly fight at all, but the thread doesn't deal with that question. However, I've always been fond of both these characters so my response is basically the same as 33Peregrin's. But I think I have to cast my actual vote for Sceadufax. Or is that Scaedufax? Does anyone else remember the exact spelling of the original Old-English version of the name?


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 10, 2005)

Olorin3 said:


> From Book of Lost Tales II
> 
> Quote: "and of Balrogs Bill slew two score, which is a very great prowess indeed, even for a pony with heat ray vision."


  Hahaha! That is lovely!


----------



## ingolmo (May 12, 2005)

Go Bill! 
Bill would win. When Bill would come to fight against Shadowfax, Shadowfax would start laughing hysterically until he dies, or until he has to be disqualified.
Ingolmo


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 12, 2005)

Shadowfax would let drop a monumental Shadowfaxian roadapple, the likes of which there are no whicher, the smell of which would paralyze every living thing for a square block around, and that would be that!  

Barley


----------

